# Tumor??!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Please don't bite my head off for this, I'm young and inexperienced and have possibly made a huge mistake.

I think my only buck, Blaze, has a large tumor near his testicles. On the left side, it's the size of my thumbnail, and I just realized that it's been there since I bought him. I never noticed because I have never seen a male before and didn't know if it was normal or not. But it's definitely not normal, I realize now. He doesn't seem to be in any pain, he acts fine and is overly friendly and sweet. He walks kind of unbalanced, but he is just as agile as any of my mice. He loves his wheel, and can't be away from it for any amount of time.

He is the sweetest and I couldn't bear it if I had to put him down now. I've had him for maybe 6 months??

I'll post a pic asap. Thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If it is indeed a tumor but he's not in any pain or it isn't causing him any trouble, there is no need to worry. As long as it is not growing and is not in any other way bothering him, he can live on happily as ever. If it does start to grow or he starts showing signs of being in pain, I would have him pts, though. Either way, I would have a vet take a look, just to make sure.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

This is also a common place for bucks to get abcesses or cysts too.


----------

